# I Am Liberty Show



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I wanted to introduce you to a relatively new and very engaging podcast. I Am Liberty is a podcast of diverse topics not simply left to preparedness.but often discussing things like humanity and the trials of everyday life. It's entertaining prepped radio.

The show airs on www.prepperpodcast.com as well as 
The Prepper Broadcasting Network live every Friday at 7ET

Please check out the show.Archives are available at I Am Liberty | ReRooting America


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

At least you are trying something.

There is more to keeping a show or blog going than most imagine.

The hardest is being frequent enought to develop a following yet innovative enough to keep the following interested.

Granted it is easy enough if you are off the deep end where your position is not practical. But come just this side of impractical and you open a flank.

Good luck.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> At least you are trying something.
> 
> There is more to keeping a show or blog going than most imagine.
> 
> ...


Welcome James!

Palmetto, you are so right! All that stuff is a lot harder and more time consuming than most people realize. And I"m finding out the hard way, but sticking to it! :-D


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

At least you are trying something.

There is more to keeping a show or blog going than most imagine.

The hardest is being frequent enought to develop a following yet innovative enough to keep the following interested.

Granted it is easy enough if you are off the deep end where your position is not practical. But come just this side of impractical and you open a flank.

Good luck.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry for the double post. The edit delete function will not work at all


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I am not very radical but I bring great guests on and talk about life and being human in this world. Plus its very free flowing and not like lecture out of the SAS survival guide.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

iamliberty said:


> Well I am not very radical but I bring great guests on and talk about life and being human in this world. Plus its very free flowing and not like lecture out of the SAS survival guide.


As promised, I listened to your podcast on my flight to NJ this afternoon. What I could hear of it was pretty good. I will say the recording levels were a bit low, especially for your guest, to hear a lot of his conversation over the engine noise of the plane. But then, I was just listening with a cheap pair of the "ear-bud" things. I should really get a decent set of noise-cancelling headphones. But the $300 that would spend of them, I would rather put into preps or shop tools.

But in short, I will listen again.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on your podcast.

Do you have a website just for your podcast? I have a pretty fast computer and it took like forever for it to load. 
Also, the website feels like I am getting thrown offers from every corner.

However, when I do get the free time, I will definitely listen more thoroughly.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

That Prepper Guy said:


> Congrats on your podcast.
> 
> Do you have a website just for your podcast? I have a pretty fast computer and it took like forever for it to load.
> Also, the website feels like I am getting thrown offers from every corner.
> ...


I Am Liberty | ReRooting America I have been trying to answer your request but it won't work on my phone. Thanks everyone who listened.

Just goto archives from my site and you can avoid the madness from the main page of prepped podcas.


----------

